# Brian Lenihan Passes Away



## DB74 (10 Jun 2011)

*Brian Lenihan*

Did I just hear on TodayFm that he died last night?


----------



## DB74 (10 Jun 2011)

Confirmed on breakingnews.ie

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/brian-lenihan-dies-508495.html


----------



## jhegarty (10 Jun 2011)

http://www.thejournal.ie/breaking-brian-lenihan-has-died-153146-Jun2011/?utm_source=shortlink


----------



## MANTO (10 Jun 2011)

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/brian-lenihan-dies-508495.html


----------



## gebbel (10 Jun 2011)

Only 52 years old...too young. I would have thought he was older myself.

I liked him as a person. He was the most competent of the last government...and I know that wasn't hard.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jun 2011)

A brave man.

RIP


----------



## JP1234 (10 Jun 2011)

My condolences to his family.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2011)

RIP, condolences to his family and friends..he was one of the better ones.


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Jun 2011)

Very sorry to hear that, wasnt expecting it, last I'd heard he had stabilised.

At least he didnt have to fight in government to his last days or to have to retire while in office. Probably the most clear example of "poisoned chalice" ever in terms of the portfolio he took over, how he got on is for another day but I think his motives were true.


----------



## Shawady (10 Jun 2011)

RIP.
I think history will be kinder to him than some of his FF colleagues.


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2011)

I was very sad to hear he died. 

He was honourable and forthright and well as being courageous in how he dealt with his illness. While he made mistakes as finance minister he was thrust into a monumental mess that was not of his creation and probably did better than most TD’s would have done.
He was a better man than his father and a better man than most in his party or the Dail.


----------



## cork (10 Jun 2011)

My condolences to his family. 

Despite all the fake posturings by many TDs - He had the courage to take unpopular decisions.


----------



## RonanC (10 Jun 2011)

Very sad news.

I have never been a supporter of FF, but have always found Brian Lenihan to be a genuine person who wanted the to put the country first, before anything else. A true statesman and public servant. He took on one of the toughest jobs in politics, while fighting his battle with cancer at the same time, and never gave up, while others around him jumped ship. Something that I really admired in him. 

Then there was the strong support he continued to have in his community, being the only FF member elected in Dublin in the recent elections, and I think he would have been a good leader, had he got the chance.


Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam.


----------



## Shawady (10 Jun 2011)

I work with a diehard FG supporter that lives in his constiuencey and as far back as 2007, they told me it was no coincidence Bertie kept BL out of cabinet as he was very capable and would have shown him up.
I think he would have made a good leader of the country or a good minister for foreign affairs.


----------



## liaconn (10 Jun 2011)

Sad news. Too young to die and has two children still in school I believe.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Jun 2011)

RonanC said:


> Very sad news.
> 
> I have never been a supporter of FF, but have always found Brian Lenihan to be a genuine person who wanted the to put the country first, before anything else. A true statesman and public servant. He took on one of the toughest jobs in politics, while fighting his battle with cancer at the same time, and never gave up, while others around him jumped ship. Something that I really admired in him.
> 
> ...



I think this sums up how I feel very well, very sad news indeed. Cancer really is a merciless beast. My heart goes out to his family who really didn't get to spend the time they would have wanted with him since he was diagnosed.


----------



## Smart_Saver (10 Jun 2011)

A terrible day for the Lenihan family. I hope they find some comfort in knowing he was respected across the board. Wasn't he was the only FF TD re-elected in Dublin and this after being in the hardest cabinet position available in the worst ever economic clinate possible? This shows the level of respect that his constituents had for him - even those who would undoubtedly have been gunning big time for FF.

It's also a credit to the man that even with his illness he remained faithful to his position and did not let his it become a reason (even though it would not have been questioned at all) to pull back from the job in hand.

Did he make mistakes - Yes. But so does everyone. He'll be judged on his contribution overall and this in my opinion was outstanding.


----------



## terrontress (10 Jun 2011)

He was a very capable politician. Apparently he was fluent in French and able to mix very easily with fellow European ministers whereas Cowen was more suited to dealing with domestic issues.

Let's face it, he had possibly the most difficult job in the country put upon him and, in spite of terminal cancer, he fought tooth and nail to the end to do his best for Ireland.

His standing for election and also contesting the FF leadership shows that he intended to beat the curse of his affliction but it appears it got the better of him.

RIP.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jun 2011)

Always liked him.  I would have much preferred to see him look after himself more in his days of illness and not have the stress of politics and this recession thrown at him.  Suppose at the end of the day it was the nature of the beast to keep busy and maybe kept his mind off his illness.

Sad day, far too young to have died.

May be rest in peace.


----------



## beffers (10 Jun 2011)

May he rest in peace.

My brother and his family live in his constituency. While none of them have ever voted FF, they had the highest respect for him personally.


----------



## Mpsox (10 Jun 2011)

Nice man and a decent man and whether or not you agreed with his decisions, to me, he was always trying his best.


----------



## horusd (10 Jun 2011)

Very sad news indeed. And I echo what's already been said. The measure of the man was his courage in facing up to this terrible illness and he did that with dignity, grace and humour. Can't say better than that. I wouldn't vote FF in a fit, but he was a good un.Really feel for his young family, terrible stuff.  RIP


----------



## AgathaC (10 Jun 2011)

RonanC said:


> Very sad news.
> 
> I have never been a supporter of FF, but have always found Brian Lenihan to be a genuine person who wanted the to put the country first, before anything else. A true statesman and public servant. He took on one of the toughest jobs in politics, while fighting his battle with cancer at the same time, and never gave up, while others around him jumped ship. Something that I really admired in him.
> 
> ...


 Well said, I agree. His dignity and courage in dealing with his illness while holding down such a tough job always impressed me. My heart goes out to his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Guest105 (10 Jun 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Always liked him. I would have much preferred to see him look after himself more in his days of illness and not have the stress of politics and this recession thrown at him. Suppose at the end of the day it was the nature of the beast to keep busy and maybe kept his mind off his illness.
> 
> Sad day, far too young to have died.
> 
> May be rest in peace.


 

Yes, it would have been better if he had spend the time he had left with his family.  I am very saddened to hear of his death and the brave battle he put up.  Hope he is in a joyful place now, his suffereing is no more.


----------



## RMCF (11 Jun 2011)

Although he will probably go down in history as being at the heart of Ireland's financial mess along with some of his party, I did really admire how he conducted himself whilst suffering from such a serious condition.

At the end of the day, I am sure he knew the prognosis, and maybe knew he didn't have many years left, but instead of spending his time relaxing, being with friends and family etc, he spent a lot of his last months trying to chat to the ECB, IMF etc and do some good for his country.

For that he deserves respect.

R.I.P


----------



## horusd (12 Jun 2011)

I signed the online condolence book for Lenihan. 

[broken link removed]


They insist on you giving an email address. I really hope this isn't to be used for sending out spam FF emails.


----------



## gianni (12 Jun 2011)

horusd said:


> I signed the online condolence book for Lenihan.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...



Probably just a mechanism to dissuade the leaving of inappropriate remarks.

Terribly sad to hear about the death of such a young man. My condolences to all his friends and family.

RIP


----------



## salaried (13 Jun 2011)

My thoughts are with his wife and children, He was a husband and a father, Nothing other than that matters.


----------

